# The Australian to Canadian Licence switch



## kate0680 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I've searched all over the net about this with no luck. I'll be moving from the UK to Canada in September.

Does anybody know if i can exchange my Australian P2 Licence for a Canadian licence?

I'm 30 years old and have been on my P2's for approx 6 years. I've got a clean driving history and have no intensions of going back to oz any time soon.

I'd really hate to have to start from scratch again. So i was hoping somebody may have had the same circumstances and may know something about it.

Cheers


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Kate

Driver's licences are issued per province, so it depends on where you are planning to live. Some provinces have reciprocal agreements with Australia, while others don't.


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Kate,

If you move to either BC or Ontario, you shouldn't have an issue swapping in your license providing you can prove how long you have been driving for. 

Not 100% clear on Ontario, but I know in BC they only stipulate that you cannot count time spent on your learners license. If anything you will be transferred onto an N license, which is equivalent to the Aussie P plate.

J


----------

